

1.usa.gov is a DNS alias to bit.ly - dbbolton
http://www.reddit.com/r/4chan/comments/1jwj4h/op_trolls_b/cbj8v4k

======
dbbolton
Also, don't visit the links in the image or the top comment. Apparently, the
"joke" is that redirect is to a search query on fbi.gov and involves
committing a felony.

